# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Δωρεάν Service manuals για καταναλωτικές συσκευές και άλλα

## Infrared

Για ρίχτε μια ματιά:
http://fileshare.eshop.bg/browse.php?id=24

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ καλό λινκ. Σίγουρα θα φανεί χρήσιμο

----------


## cristos68

:Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Πιο Link ???

----------


## leosedf

Και στο http://portal.sedf.net (σαιτ μου) Θα βρείτε service manuals για κινητά τηλέφωνα δωρεάν.

----------


## electron

infrared Όταν λέμε service manuals π.χ για τηλεοράσεις εννούμε και το θεωρητικό σχέδιο;Κατέβασα για δοκιμή κάποιο manual μιας tv και το συμπιεσμένο αρχείο είχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## D-NAME

Καλο φενετε εκ πρωτης οψεος. 

Electron μηπος αν το ξανακατεβαζες δουλευε κανονικα?

----------


## electron

Θα προσπαθήσω ξάνα και θα σας πώ.

----------


## Infrared

Δεν έχεις άδικο για το θεωρητικό σχέδιο της συσκευής αλλά άλλες εταιρείες το περιλαμβάνουν και άλλες οχι. Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι απο το να μην έχεις την παραμικρή πληροφορία για κάποια συσκευή που σου ανήκει τα συγκεκριμενα manuals κρίνονται επαρκή.

----------


## electron

> Δεν έχεις άδικο για το θεωρητικό σχέδιο της συσκευής αλλά άλλες εταιρείες το περιλαμβάνουν και άλλες οχι. Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι απο το να μην έχεις την παραμικρή πληροφορία για κάποια συσκευή που σου ανήκει τα συγκεκριμενα manuals κρίνονται επαρκή.


To θέμα είναι όμως να μπορείς να έχεις το θεωρητικό ωστε σε μια βλάβη να είσαι ικανός να την επιλύσεις,το γενικό manual σε βοηθά μόνο πως να προγραμματίσεις ή να χειριστείς μια συσκευή,χωρίς να εννοώ φυσικά ότι κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι χρήσιμο.

----------


## ok1gr

http://gym-peir-tripol.ark.sch.gr/la....php?p=249#249

----------


## alejandros1967

Θα ήθελα να μου πεί κάποιος πού μπορώ να βρώ το service manual γιά ένα παλιό ενισχύτη JVC και τό μοντέλο A-GX2

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## blur image

Με τι πρόγραμα τα ανοιγουμε?

----------


## blur image

καποια αρχεια ειναι djvu.ειναι κανονικα αρχεια και ανοιγουν με καποιο προγραμα η ειναι για σκουπιδια?
ευχαριστω

----------


## sgoum

Τα βλεπεις με αυτο
http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...kage_id=124501
κατεβασε το .exe

----------


## blur image

καλησπέρα σας. 
εχω ενα προβληματακι.ενω στην δουλεια μου μπορω να μπω στο file........ site  εδω στο σπιτι αρνειτε να μπει.γνωριζει κανεις τιποτα?
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας

----------


## vooda

Λόγω του ότι χρεισημοποιώ πολλά χρόνια τώρα τα service manuals, το site που σας έδωσε ο infrared θέλω να σας πώ ότι είναι κορυφή στα δωρεάν.... http://www.eserviceinfo.com/

----------

